# ANY IN DOOR RANGES IN FARGO AREA ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

I am new to fargo. any indoor bow ranges in the area ? marty


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep. Check out Lake Agassiz Bowmen at http://www.lakeagassizbowmen.com/


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for info. marty


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

You can also check out http//www.sandhillsarchers.org. They are in West Fargo.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Both clubs have great indoor ranges. The Sandhills offers an outdoor range on site as well with field targets, 14 3D targets placed in the trees, practice range with yardages from 10 yards out to 50 yards, and a nice little catch and release pond that that is stocked with bluegills, crappie and largemouth bass.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

what is the lake agassiz facility like. What ranges can you shoot?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

They have a nice indoor 3D range and a 20 yard back stop to shoot into.


----------

